# Always hungry!!



## Disbeliever (May 20, 2001)

It seems that I am always hungry, I feel like I need to eat every 2-2.5 hours in order to feel full, is this good or bad? should I fight the urges to eat or no? Im trying to bulk, and I really only eat clean, so is this a good thing?
Once again, thank you for all your replies, I have posted a lot of questions and not many responses to questions, but when i feel like i can give good educated advice to the people on the board, I will contribute much more. Thanx again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
"Success will not lower its standard to us, we must raise are standard to success."


----------



## Mule (May 20, 2001)

I feel you pain! Im hungry all the time. I even tried that water and lemon juice thing. Didn't work. So i just eat something small if I can. Like something left over from what I had before. Like tuna, chicken, or something good. Gum doesnt help either, makes ya more hungry!


----------



## BroadStreet (May 20, 2001)

If you're trying to bulk up, yes it's a good thing! Just eat clean and space out your feedings. 2-2.5 hours apart sounds fine. I wish I could get the uncontollable hunger when bulking. Take advantage of it! I would keep track of the calories and how much you're gaining per week.


----------



## Eric Draven (May 20, 2001)

Are you getting enough EFA's? These acually slow down the digestion process. 

This is a wonderful thing on bulk but you may run into serious trouble when you cut. Make sure you step down 500 calories a week when you start your cut because your metabolism is screaming right now.

Try drinking more water, if possible.


----------



## susiQ (May 20, 2001)

Ok, so what do you do if you are a femme and you don't want to bulk up??????  I feel hungry all the time that's why I can't control my cravings.... What do I do???????????????????????????????


----------



## Maki Riddington (May 20, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Mule:*
> Gum doesnt help either, makes ya more hungry!



*** I'm interested as to why you found gum makes you hungrier?



------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## Disbeliever (May 20, 2001)

Gum is a tease, makes you want to eat something delicious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
"Success will not lower its standard to us, we must raise are standard to success."


----------



## Eric Draven (May 20, 2001)

Gum also helps you gain/not burn fat. 
When you eat something sweet, sugar or substitute it's also a mental thing, when your tongue sends the message to the brain that something sweet has arrived the brain tells the pancreas to secrete insulin to metabolize the sugar. Insulin levels in the blood inhibit the liver from metabolizing fat. Therefore little or no fat burning takes place. This includes sugary drinks, sport drinks, candy, pastry and "gum". 

------------------
Can't rain all the time

<font size="1">_[This message has been edited by Eric Draven (edited 05-20-2001).]_</font>


----------



## Maki Riddington (May 20, 2001)

Here is why I asked Mule the question.

Researchers at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, Minn. have discovered that chewing gum raises your metabolic rate by about 20 percent, and an all-day sugar-free gum-chewer burns off the equivalent of 11 pounds of extra weight per year. 

Researchers hooked up seven students to a machine that uses the content of exhaled air to measure how much energy the body is consuming. During a 30-minute rest period, the researchers calculated that the volunteers were consuming 58 kilocalories per hour. When each volunteer chewed sugar-free gum at 100 chews per minute for 12 minutes, the rate shot up to 70 kilocalories per hour.A metronome was used to keep a steady chewing pace. 



------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## Eric Draven (May 20, 2001)

Cool! 
I will extract gum from the forumla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Can't rain all the time


----------



## Mule (May 20, 2001)

I'm not a psychologist or nothing but maybe its the fact that chewing is part of eating and when I chew something I feel as if I want something to fill me. You see what I'm saying.


----------



## daisy74 (May 21, 2001)

> *Originally posted by susiQ:*
> Ok, so what do you do if you are a femme and you don't want to bulk up??????  I feel hungry all the time that's why I can't control my cravings.... What do I do???????????????????????????????



Do you drink enough water?  Sometimes we think we are hungry when really we are just thirsty. Or atleast water works for me.


----------



## Mifody (May 22, 2001)

i have to eat every 2 hours or i get hungry.
drinking alot of water helps reduce the hunger. also make sure you are getting enough fat. good fats from flaxseed oil, olive oil, natural peanut butter, etc.
peanut butter is my favorite mmm


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 22, 2001)

I guess I should feel fortunate to have the opposite problem.  I can't seem to eat enough.  Today is a good food day, but I am having a hard time shoveling the food in.  Just eating all this food seems like a workout.  I'll probably hit 175g protein today, but it's not easy for me to get there.


----------



## daisy74 (May 23, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Mifody:*
> drinking alot of water helps reduce the hunger.



I told you so Mule! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<font size="1">_[This message has been edited by daisy74 (edited 05-23-2001).]_</font>


----------



## Mule (May 23, 2001)

I beg to differ!!!!


----------



## Mifody (May 23, 2001)

maybe i should rephrase that..
drinking lots of water seems to reduce hunger for me.  taking a few huge gulps of water puts off the hunger feeling for about 15 minutes, so i keep doing that till my next meal.  
though if hes bulking i wouldnt think there should be any hunger if eating every 2-3 hours.  eat more at each meal until you no longer get hungry in between. simple


----------



## Mace (May 24, 2001)

God bless you guys!

If only I could have such an appetite!

I try to eat every 3-4 hours and it's a battle some days.  I feel like I'm going to EXPLODE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Any tips on staying HUNGRY,(other than not eating, of course)?


------------------
Never get pulled over with a baggie of whey protein on the passenger seat...


----------



## Mule (May 25, 2001)

Take a B-complex. They make ya hungry.


----------



## nikki (Jun 7, 2001)

Try sugar-free whey jello!  Eat the whole damn box, it feels you up and satisfies your sweet tooth.  Prepare sugar-free jello as usual.  Dissolve jello in one cup hot water. But, instead of adding the last 1 cup of cold water after that.  Mix it with a scoop or 2 of protein powder or half of a meal replacement.  Let dissolved jello cool slightly before adding in protein.  Put in freezer for 1 to 1 1/2 hours and you will have a yummy treat.


----------

